

Git Stashing? - Here's what you need to know - tmlee
http://dev.housetrip.com/2013/05/13/git-stashing/

======
totalbs
Stash is great for files in git, but it sucks that it leaves new unadded files
in their place which end up fucking up things when I have to switch between
tasks all of the time. Inevitably I will either check-in something I didn't
mean to, or to workaround it I'll just clone in a diff directory.

Git really needs something that can leave .gitignore defined files in place
while stashing _everything_ else, maybe via a command with a new name like
"tuck".

